# Bestaaanndden



## docc (11. November 2009)

Ab sofort bin ich auch ein Fischer. Vorbei die Abende in der Schulung, vorbei die zweifel ob man die Fische auf den Bildern erkennt und vorbei das ständige Ruten zusammenstellen und das Ärgern warum man schon wieder alles verwechselt hat.

Man sieht sich..


----------



## .Sebastian. (11. November 2009)

*AW: Bestaaanndden*

haha na dann alles gute und immer nen guten fisch am haken! viel spaß beim angeln und ein dickes Petri!!


----------



## Fanne (12. November 2009)

*AW: Bestaaanndden*

ich gratuliere zur bestandenen prüfung und zum schein .

viel spass beim angeln . und nicht ärgern wenns mal nicht läuft 

gruss


----------



## RheinBarbe (12. November 2009)

*AW: Bestaaanndden*

Gratulation zur bestandenen Prüfung!


----------



## Klaus S. (12. November 2009)

*AW: Bestaaanndden*

War doch klar... wer das AB liest muß ganz einfach bestehen 

|schild-g


----------



## eric_d. (21. November 2009)

*AW: Bestaaanndden*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch

|schild-g


----------



## Borg (21. November 2009)

*AW: Bestaaanndden*

Glückwunsch zur bestanden Prüfung!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Barsch26 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Bestaaanndden*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung

Habe die auch bestanden habe die in nrw gemacht




Mfg Barsch26


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (25. November 2009)

*AW: Bestaaanndden*

Auch Glückwunsch und viel Spass dann beim Fischern gehen.#6


----------

